# Dirt cheap windows 8.1 7" tablets (e.g. Toshiba £99)



## elbows (Sep 12, 2014)

So Microsofts desperate offer to hardware manufacturers to get Windows 8.1 for devices for free if the device is below a certain spec is possibly going to pay off. If they can't take a fair share of the low-end tablet market with this sort of thing then I don't know what else they can do.

Anyway the Toshiba device was announced the other week and is certainly intriguing. Not sure of exact street price including VAT for the UK but articles like this one go on about £99.

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-09/03/toshiba-encore-mini


----------

